

"Significant" NRO/ICANN announcement regarding IPv4 on Thursday - jedsmith
http://www.nro.net/news/icann-nro-live-stream

======
jedsmith
This is anticipated to be the allocation of the final five IPv4 /8s.

------
lookforipv6
Another step to the new Internet (what ever that is)

